# 
!
     ,   :
              .         , ..    ,     .           .          FORTS ( ),      .. .       ,   .               .            .   :
1.	             ()        ()? 
2.	                   ?
3.	    ,           ?

----------


## ..

> 1.              ()        ()?


     ,     ,     .(.301  )

----------

..  ,         FORTS?    , ,  ?        ,             ,                 ?

----------


## ..

- , .
"     ...                ...    , , *        ...    ,     ...    * ." (.301  )

----------


## ..

-   .326

----------

!
 .
          ?

----------


## ..

.  :Smilie:   ,             . 
               ,      .
 , ,   ()       /   .
 :Smilie:

----------

,  -     . 
  -  :
1.   ,             (..      )       (             ).
 :    20   27.    7.   : .   30.      18  28. ..     2.     1 =9 (2+7).    - 1,80 (20%  9).     - 7,20 
2.
   20   17.    -3.   : .   30.      18  16. ..     14
    1 =11 (14-3).   - 2,20 (20%  11).             ,           11, ..         .

----------


## ..

> 1 =11 (14-3).   - 2,20 (20%  11).             ,           11, ..         .


      11, .. **     .
,           ,               .
       ,     .
 2-     .       .

----------


## ..

> .


 **?

----------

2    .
   (. 5 . 301),               .
       2:
   -3 (),     - 14.   - 11.     11 - 2.2.       = 8,8.             -2.2   ,        - 11.     . 
 ,    . 5 . 301?      2.

----------


## ..

> (. 5 . 301),               .






> 2:
>    -3 (),     - 14.   - 11.     11 - 2.2.       = 8,8.






> -2.2   ,        - 11.     .


 .        (14)    (-3).       14,          .        2,8 (14*20%).
..            14   .
    ,        ,    ,   .     - :Smilie:       .
 :Smilie:     ,    .

----------

, !
  !

----------


## ..



----------

.
 ,                          ? 
 .   :
  :
     ()  - 15
    - 10
   = 15-10=5
    ()  11
    17
   = 11-17=-6
      () :
-    , =5*0,2=1 (     ?)
-    ,  =0, ..       .

----------


## ..

> ?


   .           .
  :   ,        ,    ,     . 
    ()           ,   ,       .

----------

,   !

----------


## 2312

* ..*,  .                  02  05?(  .             ).         .

----------


## ..

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=373473

----------


## Spice

> * ..*,  .                  02  05?(  .             ).         .


 .  5-,   2-.

----------


## 2312

,     . ,

----------

,         ?   ?

----------

,   ,  -  -  ?

----------


## ..

> ?


 .

----------

!

----------

